# Boost gauge new pulley



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

Where is the best place to hook up your boost gauge? I hooked it up by the map sensor and the boost is only about 3psi. i think i am not getting an accurate reading i read that the supercharger should be running between 5-7 lbs of boost on a stock frontier W/ eaton supercharger. Anyone ever put a smaller pulley on the supercharger and what size and any noticeable diff.


----------



## blownvg (Aug 4, 2005)

I would run a tee barbed fitting off the vacuum side of your FPR or Bypass valve. I will be installing one next week, and post then. I run a 2.3/2.4 undersized pulley. it spools the supercharger faster, quicker responce, if you were to install a 2.4 on a basic modded vg you would notice a nice difference. I would not recommend running smaller than the 2.4 with only basic mods, due to lean burn without fuel mods, and if you change your pulley I recommend the quick change kit, because everytime you use a puller kit to change your pulley it will destroy it. Basic modded being Cat-back exhaust/cold air intake. I run the K&N FIPK for intake, and a gibson exhaust. as well as SLR headers with no cats, x-pipe, apexi safcII, bored Throttle body, Vortech FMU, bosch platinum plugs, 2.3 pulley quickchange, and I'm currently remapping my computer..
Maybe I will start up a vg33er oriented performance shop for online to help out other owners with these rare trucks with no aftermarket..


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks i think i will go with the 2.4 from pulley boys. i picked up an extra eaton m62 sc on ebay for a spare if i need too. i just bought my 01 kc sc after my 90 d21 finally went south with over 250k on it. wouldve cost to much to fix the $1000 beater. my wife and i absolutely love this truck i would just like a little more power. i did an airraid intake and new muffler by local shop. basically they just cut out the monster muffler and put in a performance muffler. gives it a better sound. i have read horror stories about the supercharger breaking down so i think the 2.4 would be the best bet.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I posted my install not too long ago, did you search?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

results on search for 'boost gauge' in the frontier forum
Only returned 4 results. And lo and behold....

Anyways, I put in a 2.3 pulley too, but I don't think I ever posted about that.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what a puller will do to you. (on each point where the arm touches the stock pulley, in my case, 3)


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

what about changing the tune when you add a smaller pulley? wont the smaller pulley make it run lean?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

There are no ECU options out there that I know of (or trust for that matter). I haven't had any problems and I've had it on there for at least 4 months. Basically the only difference is the power.


----------

